# Iphone 5s bloqué



## DarkJM (9 Juin 2019)

Bonjour à tous.

J'ai acheté à un particulier un iphone 5s.
L'ancien propriétaire n'avait pas décocher "localiser mon iphone". J'ai fais une restauration sauf que itunes me dit que le téléphone est lié à un compte. Normal jusque là. 
Sauf que l'ancien propriétaire fait le mort et ne réponds pas plus que ça. J'ai réussi à avoir ID apple et le mot de passe. Sauf que son compte et mis en sécurité. 
Et vu qu'il n'a pas l'air de vouloir m'aider.
Du côté d'apple pas plus d'aide non plus.

Du coup y a t-il une solution pour contourner ça et de pouvoir enfin me servir du téléphone ??
Merci merci!


----------



## Jura39 (9 Juin 2019)

Bonsoir,

Hélas , Nous ne pouvons vous aider


----------



## DarkJM (9 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Hélas , Nous ne pouvons vous aider



Vraiment?? Aucune solution ??


----------



## Jura39 (9 Juin 2019)

DarkJM a dit:


> Vraiment?? Aucune solution ??


Non aucune


----------



## DarkJM (9 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Non aucune


----------



## Powerdom (11 Juin 2019)

j'aimerais bien savoir comment tu as pu connaître son ID apple et son mot de passe ?


----------



## DarkJM (11 Juin 2019)

Powerdom a dit:


> j'aimerais bien savoir comment tu as pu connaître son ID apple et son mot de passe ?



Je lui ai demandé.. parce que je n'arrivais pas autrement. 
Il répond pas toujours c'est bien pour ça que je cherche une autre solution.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Juin 2019)

DarkJM a dit:


> Je lui ai demandé.. parce que je n'arrivais pas autrement.
> Il répond pas toujours c'est bien pour ça que je cherche une autre solution.


Il n'y a hélas aucune autre solution


----------



## USB09 (11 Juin 2019)

DarkJM a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> J'ai acheté à un particulier un iphone 5s.
> L'ancien propriétaire n'avait pas décocher "localiser mon iphone". J'ai fais une restauration sauf que itunes me dit que le téléphone est lié à un compte. Normal jusque là.
> ...



AUCUNE c’est une SÉCURITÉ. Tu dois remettre et te faire rembourser.


----------

